# Dumb question;isn't there a specific Scotland Touring Forum?



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

If not, wouldn't it be a good idea? I'm going up for the first time next week and am trolling through the site with different search words. Anyhoo...just a thought.
Planning to do some serious walking in the Cairngorms, so fire away with all your passionate secrets about the area, dahlinks!

Jacquie


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

'kay Jacquie wadaya wanna know hun


Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Might not be such a bad idea.

Nuke is at the Cornish Farm knees-up at the moment :roll: :wink: , so please bump your post about next Tuesday and we'll see if he wants to create one.

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I think that'd be a good move, loads of q's get asked about Scotland.  

steve


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Scotland Touring*

Brilliant wild camp spot at Linne of Dee.

Drive through Braemar to car park at Linne of Dee, pay and display in the middle of a forest.
Wildcamping positively encouraged.

Good walking area.

Shushhh! don't tell anyone.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Might not be such a bad idea.
> 
> Nuke is at the Cornish Farm knees-up at the moment :roll: :wink: , so please bump your post about next Tuesday and we'll see if he wants to create one.
> 
> Dave


Knees up, eh??  
Okeedokee. I forgot it's a Bank Holiday - for some. I'm shackled to the ovens...
And hey, clodhopper, don't read too much in the above post :wink: . I'm only looking for a fabulous wildish site in the Cairngorms to camp for a couple of weeks. I'm packing the van in my mind while cooking for thirty in 'reality'....

Ta! :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I was planning to post some photos from our North of Scotland Easter trip, but I spent nearly an hour trying last night to not avail.

Read through various threads telling me how to do it, even read a tutorial thats on here. Still didn't work.

Didn't think I was that thick   but there you go.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> I was planning to post some photos from our North of Scotland Easter trip, but I spent nearly an hour trying last night to not avail.
> 
> Read through various threads telling me how to do it, even read a tutorial thats on here. Still didn't work.
> 
> Didn't think I was that thick   but there you go.


Someone help this poor man! 
Keep trying hezbezy.
J


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Didn't think I was that thick   but there you go.


Outstanding ability is always to be admired Hez - even in your chosen field! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

It doesn't count as being thick just because you don't know how to do something! 

Check that the images are not too big - digitally I mean. If they are straight from the camera that is the most likely problem, as there is an upload limit of 512Kb (half a megabyte) for the forum.

Try that first. Reducing their physical size will lop off a load of pixels, so take them down to around 500 pixels maximum side length.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Zebedee - you've restored my faith in myself - I'm not that stupid after all! Thanks to your tip about the photo size I've managed to post my first pictures.

There under another thread called 'Pictures from Wildcamp Scotland'


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Zebedee - you've restored my faith in myself - I'm not that stupid after all! Thanks to your tip about the photo size I've managed to post my first pictures.
> 
> There under another thread called 'Pictures from Wildcamp Scotland'


I have just been looking at them, and if that's the result of "Point and shoot" I wouldn't bother to take lessons if I were you!! 8O  

Great photo's. Post a few more like them, now you have the job cracked.

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

WWW.MIDGES.con


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> WWW.MIDGES.con


Is this a wind-up Clive??

Dave 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Scotland Touring*



an99uk said:


> Brilliant wild camp spot at Linne of Dee.
> 
> Drive through Braemar to car park at Linne of Dee, pay and display in the middle of a forest.
> Wildcamping positively encouraged.
> ...


Brill! Can't wait!

J


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> WWW.MIDGES.con


Midges? What are midges?? 

I grew up in the mountains of Canuckda - Swarms of mozzies as big as Spitfires all the seasons when it isn't -20. We use mind-control (otherwise known as gallon-jugs of deet). 
Anyway, I understand it isn't quite midge season up there yet??
Jacquie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> WWW.MIDGES.con


See your buzzing today.Clive


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

If you drive up to Kincraig just SW of Aviemore then go through Feshiebridge then along the road up Glen Feshie there is a nice P at the end where the scenery is lovely and some great hill walks available including several munros

Bob


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Just itching to go!

C.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> WWW.MIDGES.con


It's all just a story we tell to reduce the invasion from the south! :twisted: :twisted: lol


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We went up the east coast from Inverness, taking in Tain and Wick, along John o Groats, Bettyhill and Tongue and then down the west coast via Scourie to Kinlochewe, a stop off at Applecross, then Morvich, Fort William, Glen Coe and home. This was 3 weeks ago. 900 miles and not one midge the whole time we were away.

Also not a drop of rain in the whole week.

I cannot believe just how much stunning wilderness there is just a few hours from my house.

By the way, I'm almost 100% sure we passed Frank on our travels (and we got a big wave  )


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

clodhopper2006 said:


> If you drive up to Kincraig just SW of Aviemore then go through Feshiebridge then along the road up Glen Feshie there is a nice P at the end where the scenery is lovely and some great hill walks available including several munros
> 
> Bob


Thanks Bob - 
I think it will certainly be a Munro bagging exercise. Four more sleeps. Can't wait! 
Jacquie


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Might not be such a bad idea.
> 
> Nuke is at the Cornish Farm knees-up at the moment :roll: :wink: , so please bump your post about next Tuesday and we'll see if he wants to create one.
> 
> Dave


Bumping as advised. 
Leaving tomorrow - YIPEE!
Lock up yer haggis!

Jacquie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I've drawn it to his attention Jacquie.

Don't know whether he'll agree, but you can but ask!  

Dave


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> I've drawn it to his attention Jacquie.
> 
> Don't know whether he'll agree, but you can but ask!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave - 
No biggie either way.
I'll just take the high road, you take the low...  
Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for decent weather for you (not too great here at the moment  )

Do you have a rough plan worked out yet?


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for decent weather for you (not too great here at the moment  )
> 
> Do you have a rough plan worked out yet?


Can't say as I have Hez. Think I'll aim for Braemar and climb Beinn Macdui for starters. I've heard about the terrifying 'Grey Man' that lives atop it. I know his cousin Sasquatch, from the Kokannees in Canada. 
After that, I'll just follow the weather I reckon. I have several weeks to lollygag. I'm hoping the Scottish Meet comes together.

Jacquie


----------

